# Suez Canal Ship Attack Foiled



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-23918642


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

All the recent brouhaha in the American media about Syria had completely overshadowed this story. Nevertheless, sinking a large ship such as this one in the Suez Canal could have far more serious repercussions on the world than the events in Syria, since it could mean a major disruption of trade between Europe and Asia. It could also interfere with military and naval operations in the region Arabia Sea. It is interesting to note that the ship that was allegedly attacked was Chinese, indicating either that the attackers were so ignorant that they were willing to attack ANY ship, or else that they really don't care what nations ships they interfere with.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

I've been waiting to see when terrorists would get around to disrupting canal traffic or closing the canal, a huge money earner for Egypt, and a vital waterway. I presume Egyptian army squads will be riding shotgun on all ships in transit.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binanacle.sm.yesterday.19:33.re:suez canal ship attack foiled.thanks for posting this interesting link.on a situation that has happened before.i think most people who remember the last blockade wont be surprised.riding shot gun may help.but the terrorist will stop at nothing.including there lives,i hope it clears up sooner than later.regards ben27


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

*Have just seen this today regarding the COSCO Asia, the following footage of the attack has been posted:
How authentic it is I do not know but it makes you think....*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buS4mfEX3w0

*I understand the ‘Credit’ for this is being taken by a group called: ‘Al-Furqan
*
http://semsam.blogspot.com.au/2013/09/blog-post.html?m=1


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day willincity.sm.today.01:27.re:suez canal ship attack foiled.thank you for posting this interesting update on this situasion.great links.regards ben27


----------



## valvanuz (Feb 4, 2012)

This is odd:

Around Aug 23-27: ZIM Rotterdam is suffering apparently from a fire south of Suez canal. Drifts mysteriously for the few days before allowed to cross canal northbound.

Around Aug 29: Maersk Kampala reports a fire. Ship is south of Suez canal entrance. while ship fights fire for a few days, AIS is off and exact location unknown.

September 1st: Cosco Asia is attacked (Machine gun and/or RPG) while transiting northbound through the canal.

Humm ???


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

Klaatu83 said:


> All the recent brouhaha in the American media about Syria had completely overshadowed this story. Nevertheless, sinking a large ship such as this one in the Suez Canal could have far more serious repercussions on the world than the events in Syria, since it could mean a *major disruption *of trade between Europe and Asia. It could also interfere with military and naval operations in the region Arabia Sea. It is interesting to note that the ship that was allegedly attacked was Chinese, indicating either that the attackers were so ignorant that they were willing to attack ANY ship, or else that they really don't care what nations ships they interfere with.


It has always been a fear here in Europe for years and over the last 3 months plans have been stepped up to increase fuel supplies (Petrol/Diesel/etc.) within the EU due to possible impact on Suez Canal shipments. The number of laden 50K ton tankers that are dotted around the European coast lines would probably astound the man in the street.


----------



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

The whole region is heading for meltdown, Saudi will be net importers of energy by 2015 in the summer months - what will happen when the AC goes off? 


http://www.maritime-executive.com/a...C-Power-and-the-Coming-Arab-Winter-2013-05-28


----------

